# dont read



## Saaaakisuchan (Apr 26, 2015)

dont read


----------



## DarkOnyx (Apr 26, 2015)

Please quit. This post doesn't meet with the post quality requirements, like many of your posts don't. I apologize if I seem rude.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Apr 26, 2015)

CR33P said:


> sweetie, you are literally so out of line it’s ****ing unbelievable. i could drag you so hard right now but i know you’ll just end up crying. i’ve roasted you before and you know it. chances are you’ll just say i bullied you because you’re gay and have different skin. talk **** get hit, you don’t wanna mess with me kiddo; i’ve got a black belt.
> i know threats are ****ed up but that’s all i’ve been receiving all day, probably from her royal hoodrat olive and all of her nasty friends. but you can gang up on me and make fun of me for being goth all you want. i’ve been hurt a lot. my first boyfriend cheated on me, my dad screams if i forget to do my chores, and there are some days i don’t even want to get out of bed in the mornings.
> i’m a jaded teenage girl. i’ve been through **** that you wouldn’t even dream of. you think your life is hard? try asking the cutest guy in your grade out in the middle of the cafeteria only to find out he has a ****ing girlfriend. you don’t know my life or my story so keep my name out of your nasty mouth. life is a battlefield and it looks like i’ve already won.​



You know that's real nice.

- - - Post Merge - - -

mucho kindness


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 26, 2015)

Yeah...


----------



## Greninja (Apr 26, 2015)

so you just go unbanned and this is the first thing you do wow


----------



## CR33P (Apr 26, 2015)

Greninja said:


> so you just go unbanned and this is the first thing you do wow



girl, you need engrish.


----------



## penguins (Apr 26, 2015)

WAIT WHAT DID I MISS PLS TELL ME


----------



## CR33P (Apr 26, 2015)

penguins said:


> WAIT WHAT DID I MISS PLS TELL ME



"<3"
and something like, "i love you oath2order," in white


----------



## penguins (Apr 26, 2015)

she literally just wrote <3?


----------



## Greninja (Apr 26, 2015)

CR33P said:


> girl, you need engrish.



gurrrlll i dont care


----------



## CR33P (Apr 26, 2015)

o he also said he never ****ed wayne or drake


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 26, 2015)

so what in the **** did I miss?

- - - Post Merge - - -



CR33P said:


> sweetie, you are literally so out of line it’s ****ing unbelievable. i could drag you so hard right now but i know you’ll just end up crying. i’ve roasted you before and you know it. chances are you’ll just say i bullied you because you’re gay and have different skin. talk **** get hit, you don’t wanna mess with me kiddo; i’ve got a black belt.
> i know threats are ****ed up but that’s all i’ve been receiving all day, probably from her royal hoodrat olive and all of her nasty friends. but you can gang up on me and make fun of me for being goth all you want. i’ve been hurt a lot. my first boyfriend cheated on me, my dad screams if i forget to do my chores, and there are some days i don’t even want to get out of bed in the mornings.
> i’m a jaded teenage girl. i’ve been through **** that you wouldn’t even dream of. you think your life is hard? try asking the cutest guy in your grade out in the middle of the cafeteria only to find out he has a ****ing girlfriend. you don’t know my life or my story so keep my name out of your nasty mouth. life is a battlefield and it looks like i’ve already won.​



I recognize this.... copypasta


----------



## CR33P (Apr 26, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> so what in the **** did I miss?



how about you read my post you ingrate, i worked so hard putting those quotes down like what


----------



## tumut (Apr 26, 2015)

Five star thread.


----------



## Beardo (Apr 26, 2015)

Lorrdy 



I feel like after all the warnings you've gotten, you'd know by now this kind of **** is either A.) In a blog post or B.) (best option) not said at all


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 26, 2015)

CR33P said:


> how about you read my post you ingrate, i worked so hard putting those quotes down like what



scroll up plz


----------



## penguins (Apr 26, 2015)

pls ban


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 26, 2015)

Why did you make this?...


----------



## Royce (Apr 26, 2015)

what happened?


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Apr 26, 2015)

Chews popcorn ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## CR33P (Apr 26, 2015)

Royce said:


> what happened?









can we all move to the basement ok


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Apr 26, 2015)

lock this.


----------



## CR33P (Apr 26, 2015)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> lock this.



why else would you have made this thread?


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 26, 2015)

What even...


----------



## CR33P (Apr 26, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> What even...







abandon thread.


----------



## penguins (Apr 26, 2015)

and here we see the 9 year old in its natural habitat


----------



## boujee (Apr 26, 2015)

fill me in


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Apr 26, 2015)

noot 9 i just like messing with people.


----------



## CR33P (Apr 26, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> fill me in


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 26, 2015)

penguins said:


> and here we see the 9 year old in its natural habitat



But isn't that saying the natural habitat for an immature 9 year old is TBT?


----------



## boujee (Apr 26, 2015)

CR33P said:


>


----------



## penguins (Apr 26, 2015)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> noot 9 i just like messing with people.



noot, you say? 






- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> But isn't that saying the natural habitat for an immature 9 year old is TBT?



i really wasn't thinking that deep into it


----------



## tumut (Apr 26, 2015)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> noot 9 i just like messing with people.



I think you just like attention. Either that or you like getting banned.


----------



## CR33P (Apr 26, 2015)

Gamzee said:


>



please refer to older posts.

~big black and bootyfull


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 26, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/tags.php?tag=these+gifs+arent+funny

alright, who made this tag?


----------



## boujee (Apr 26, 2015)

CR33P said:


> please refer to older posts.
> 
> ~big black and bootyfull


----------



## Royce (Apr 26, 2015)

Confused wth is happening!?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 26, 2015)

Yummy.


----------



## laurenx (Apr 26, 2015)

dang


----------



## Peebers (Apr 26, 2015)

penguins said:


> and here we see the 9 year old in its natural habitat



laughing


----------



## CR33P (Apr 26, 2015)

are we all doing one word posts now???

yay


----------



## Peebers (Apr 26, 2015)

CR33P said:


> are we all doing one word posts now???
> 
> yay



yes


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 26, 2015)

CR33P said:


> are we all doing one word posts now???
> 
> yay



Wow I didn't notice that. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 26, 2015)

What even happened here...?


----------



## CR33P (Apr 26, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> What even happened here...?



yes


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 26, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> What even happened here...?


Illuminati.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 26, 2015)

What happens if we read it


----------



## Bowie (Apr 26, 2015)

Wait, this thread still hasn't been locked? All right, I believe it's time for me to contribute a completely necessary David Bowie image to this thread.


----------



## Nay (Apr 26, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Wait, this thread still hasn't been locked? All right, I believe it's time for me to contribute a completely necessary David Bowie image to this thread.



beautiful.


----------



## K9Ike (Apr 26, 2015)

Man this is the best thread ever!


----------



## CookingOkasan (Apr 26, 2015)

make me a mod so I can ban ****posters instantly.
Mama will fix TBT


----------



## penguins (Apr 26, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


> make me a mod so I can ban ****posters instantly.
> Mama will fix TBT



#mama4mod2k15


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 26, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


> make me a mod so I can ban ****posters instantly.
> Mama will fix TBT


Cooking Mama is in the house.


----------

